# Gibt es bei Starcraft 2 eigentlich Cheater?



## Pravasi (2. April 2012)

Hi,
mich würde interessieren ob Blizzard in SC2 die Cheater deaktiviert bekommt,oder ob es dort ähnlich läuft wie bei Activision.
Viele Cheater oder wenige oder gar keine?


----------



## Zergoras (2. April 2012)

Einige Cheater sind unterwegs. Aber die werden regelmäßig gebannt. Außerdem verbessert Blizzard gerade was am Cheater Schutz.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. April 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass es einige Cheater geben wird. Mir ist in Ranglistenspielen seit Erscheinen des Spiels jedoch noch nie einer aufgefallen, sodass ich die nicht als Störung des Spielspaßes ansehe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2012)

Paar schaffen es eigendlich immer, man kann nur hoffen das man deren Halbwertzeit drastisch reduziert


----------



## x-Baron-x (15. April 2012)

also ich hab keine bemerkt


----------



## Verox (15. April 2012)

Gibt schon nen paar. Aber im Vergleich zu SC1 steht das in keinem Verhältnis denke ich. Es gibt und gab viele die in der Beta wissentlich Bugs ausgenutzt haben. Aber im Moment sind nur ein "paar" progrämmchen wie immer halt mit FoG of war weg, resshack usw im Umlauf. Wenns jemand verschleiern will kann er, und du wirst's nicht merken.


----------

